# my new Defy Advanced 0



## verycreativeusername (Jan 26, 2012)

as some may know I've had a few issues with a defy alliance recently. Once Giant got word of the cracked frame they sent out a 2011 defy advanced frameset pretty quickly, but they forgot to send the seatpost :mad2: anyway its here now  and here are some pics:


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Congratulations on the upgrade. Looks really nice!


----------



## verycreativeusername (Jan 26, 2012)

thankyou, hope that the rain here stops, don't want to get the new frame dirty!!


----------



## Thwap (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks sweet, I just got an advanced 0 a week ago, you're gonna love the ride.


----------



## RC856 (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice. Enjoy! Waiting for my new frame to arrive next week


----------



## verycreativeusername (Jan 26, 2012)

I pretty impressed with the weight of this frame, as pictured it weighs 8.2kg, with the Alliance frameset it weighed 9kg!! I thought it was heavy componentry but obviously not! I have the bike kitted with a Tiagra groupset and some X-Keymet XR-300s


----------



## egman476 (Jul 6, 2008)

nice bike


----------



## verycreativeusername (Jan 26, 2012)

I got my first ride in  Its very twitchy was my first impression, but once up to speed I never noticed it again. I think they made the geometry so that it is stable when you are at speed, but I never noticed this on the alliance, which has the same geometry. uphill its much more responsive to rider inputs. over rough tarmac it feels like someone has laid carpet over it, smoother ride than the alliance; you still notice the imperfections, but you notice them differently if that makes sense... I put in a few sprint efforts and it was fine, its only when I absolutely let it rip that the front end sways, but I think that's my lack of technique than anything to do with the frame. all in all a great ride, I'm already feeling more confident downhill than I did on the alliance which I had been riding for over a year!!! apparently Giant thinks its made this bike better for 2012 (mine is 2011), I can't imagine a bike with a ride much better than this. To me, the only reason to get the 2012 version would be for Di2, Ride Sense or internal cable routing. If you can catch a shop clearing this out I'd say its a hell of a buy, I recommend :thumbsup:


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Sounds like you're in love.... :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## verycreativeusername (Jan 26, 2012)

Sven_Nijs said:


> Sounds like you're in love.... :smilewinkgrin:


I think I am too :blush2: definitely worth the wait


----------



## Defy (Apr 22, 2012)

verycreativeusername said:


> I pretty impressed with the weight of this frame, as pictured it weighs 8.2kg, with the Alliance frameset it weighed 9kg!! I thought it was heavy componentry but obviously not! I have the bike kitted with a Tiagra groupset and some X-Keymet XR-300s


Since you got the Advanced 0 frameset, I'm sure you have the all carbon fork / steer tube. Those were only for the Advanced 0 & 1. Others like mine have an alloy steer tube that weighs more. 

Nice! Glad to know that Giant really stands by their products!


----------



## verycreativeusername (Jan 26, 2012)

got a few more kms in, including a century and a crash  (pushing it too hard round a corner  pulled the front brake on reflex :mad2: bike sat up, into some dirt) Still loving the ride, much smoother than the old alliance and I'm feeling much fresher after longer rides. It climbs really well (unlike me), responds really nicely. Seems to float over rough tarmac making it really easy to keep the rhythm. keeping pace on the flats also seems to be really easy, almost effortless. Bike always leaves me with a grin on my face after I ride it, still in love:thumbsup:


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

verycreativeusername said:


> apparently Giant thinks its made this bike better for 2012 (mine is 2011), I can't imagine a bike with a ride much better than this. To me, the only reason to get the 2012 version would be for Di2, Ride Sense or internal cable routing. If you can catch a shop clearing this out I'd say its a hell of a buy, I recommend :thumbsup:


They did, stiffer front end and bottom bracket but decent ride quality. Great bike though and looks great too. Enjoy it.


----------

